# cant play fifa 07 soccer game online



## gavin147123 (May 27, 2006)

hi I'm a novice at using PCs. when starting i am asked to download an update which takes me to a screen that says, begin patching press start, and below that it says for windows 2000 or xp users you may require administrator access. after pressing start it says failed to download patch.... how do i correct this problem please help me!!! i am a novice and need step by step instruction. thank you kindly


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

are you the admin of ther computer? do you have admin rights on the computer? if not it won't let you install/remove or patch software.


----------



## gavin147123 (May 27, 2006)

i belive i am allowed to install remove software, its just i dont know how to get to the administrator password section to enter a password.


----------

